# Pictures of New European Mounts I am manufacturing



## gshunter1 (Apr 10, 2006)

These mounting plaques are made from 6061 solid billet aluminum, black anodized. They can easily be transformed from a table mount to a wall mount without removing the skull, just remove one screw and loosen another, turn top plate and tighten screws. Also can hold the arrow that you shot the deer with.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*mount plague*

how much will they be selling for


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

*nice*

Yes how much.
Will these be different colors?, are they anodized ?.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Those look Sweet!. Prices?. can you make one on custom?. I would like one with a Picture holder?. Pm the prices please.


----------



## gshunter1 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Price*

Price will be right around $85.00. Some colors might be an option in the future, but black is it for now. As far as custom, it is an option, but I'm not sure how we could incorperate a picture holder onto it.


----------



## awoodsrat (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow! Those look really cool.


----------



## igorts (Apr 18, 2007)

really nice! Great job!


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*update*

any updates on how their coming out and the final price.


----------

